# Vistana Resort Orlando



## kasowell (May 18, 2006)

Looking at purchasing Vistana Resort in the Courts section. It is a 2br for week 22 every year. Can anyone tell me about this section. Are the units in good condition. I am looking at it to actually stay in the unit and not necessarily trade it. Any info about it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 18, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't answer your question but I'd like to say before buying anything please read the TUG advice on the Starwood Vacation network. 

Some people only suggest buying madatory Starwood resorts and VR isn't mandatory. 
Some people suggest only buying resale but unless you buy mandatory you'll not get star options. (unless you do a requalify by buying a developer unit after you buy a resale)

I hope this helps. But maybe you knew all this already.


----------



## kasowell (May 18, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> please read the TUG advice on the Starwood Vacation network.
> 
> Where?


----------



## saluki (May 18, 2006)

kasowell said:
			
		

> Bill4728 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 18, 2006)

kasowell said:
			
		

> Bill4728 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2006)

There are over 30 reviews for this resort on the TUG Review pages.  You can access the reviews by becoming a TUG member.


----------



## Courts (May 19, 2006)

kasowell said:
			
		

> Looking at purchasing Vistana Resort in the Courts section. It is a 2br for week 22 every year. Can anyone tell me about this section. Are the units in good condition. I am looking at it to actually stay in the unit and not necessarily trade it. Any info about it would be greatly appreciated.


I happen to own a 2bd Courts section. They are the first section (to my knowledge) to be built. The interior is old style, but are kept updated with new appliances, and paint. I paid $3400 resale about four years ago. I have seen them for less, but do not remember what weeks. Mine is week 18.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (May 20, 2006)

kasowell said:
			
		

> Looking at purchasing Vistana Resort in the Courts section. It is a 2br for week 22 every year. Can anyone tell me about this section. Are the units in good condition. I am looking at it to actually stay in the unit and not necessarily trade it. Any info about it would be greatly appreciated.


I own at Vistana (unfortunately I paid retail)in the Lakes section. The Courts  are the oldest or second oldest section. I have never even walked into the Courts Area after having heard so many terrible things about the section. I did visit the tiny older pool there and did not care for it. I can't say if they are true or not but you can buy resale in the Lakes and Cascades section of the resort on many web sites and would recommend that instead. I purchased well before the Starwood points were invented and had never heard of the mandatory resort thing until I joined TUG. It has not been an issue. I have stayed at my home resort, gave it to friends and also traded it very successfully over the years. I hope the trading power continues but that remains uncertain because of all the bad RCI talk. Anyway I would steer clear of the Courts and go for one of the last 2 sections that were built. Good Luck.


----------



## iluvwdw (May 25, 2006)

Iwant2gonow said:
			
		

> I own at Vistana (unfortunately I paid retail)in the Lakes section. The Courts  are the oldest or second oldest section. I have never even walked into the Courts Area after having heard so many terrible things about the section. I did visit the tiny older pool there and did not care for it. I can't say if they are true or not but you can buy resale in the Lakes and Cascades section of the resort on many web sites and would recommend that instead. I purchased well before the Starwood points were invented and had never heard of the mandatory resort thing until I joined TUG. It has not been an issue. I have stayed at my home resort, gave it to friends and also traded it very successfully over the years. I hope the trading power continues but that remains uncertain because of all the bad RCI talk. Anyway I would steer clear of the Courts and go for one of the last 2 sections that were built. Good Luck.



You and I are in the same boat!  I own three weeks at Vistana (Lakes, Cascades and now Vistana Villages) and bought all three retail.   I owned Lakes and Cascades well before Starwood purchased Vistana and it became Sheraton's Vistana Resort.  I bought Vistana Villages a year and a half ago retail, BEFORE I found TUG!  I didn't know I would be entitled to the same SVN priveleges if I bought resale (that's what the sales rep said...surprise, surprise).  Now I know better.


----------



## ellend (Jun 4, 2006)

I own in the Courts section, and it is the oldest part of the resort.  It is not eligible for some of the benefits connected with Starpoints etc, but I'm not qualified to say what those benefits are and if they are worth it.  (I'm not eligible so I haven't bothered to look into it). 

Some people are very sniffy about the quality of the apartments - they are not luxury, but they are well maintained and perfectly OK for a holiday.

The interior layout could be better - eg bathrooms could be bigger and walk-in closet takes up a lot of space, but it's nothing to lose sleep over.  

There is no landscaping round the apartments, and the patio is really only suitable as somewhere for the smokers to sit, rather than as a pleasant spot in its own right.  That to me is the biggest drawback.

However, they are literally a minute's walk from a selection of pools, including the super pool, the tennis courts, shop and restaurant.

I bought as a cheap and cheerful week to make me get away to the sun, but if you want something more then it is proabably worthwhile researching to see if you can get something in one of the newer sections.


----------

